
Ask HN: Do you agree with pg (how to do philosophy) - HNLurker2
&gt;
Philosophy is as young now as math was in 1500. There is a lot more to discover.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paulgraham.com&#x2F;philosophy.html
======
steerpike
I read the article and frankly it's a pretty garbage take on philosophy.

It's an even more garbage take on where modern or even post modern philosophy
has taken us in terms of understanding. He seems to think philosophy ended
with Wittgenstein (apparently even ended with Wittgenstein's first book).

It makes me think immediately of how Maciej obviously felt about PG sharing
his thoughts in his Hackers and Painters essay that made Idlewords write this
response[1]. The ideas and concerns in the philosophy article merit much the
same response.

If you're looking for a good introduction of where philosophy since
Wittgenstein might take you and why it's still one of humanities best tools I
recommend the podcast 'Philosophise This'[2]

[1][https://idlewords.com/2005/04/dabblers_and_blowhards.htm](https://idlewords.com/2005/04/dabblers_and_blowhards.htm)
[2][http://philosophizethis.org/](http://philosophizethis.org/)

~~~
HNLurker2
My take on it was that philosophy could be more discovered after analytical
and both continental. Why? My take on it was that because artificial
intelligence is rising (never ever in history) the ratio between wisdom
(philosphical) and intelligence will accelerate towards zero or small amount.
Stupid isn't it? (Pg just made me think)

